# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > منتدي الكمبيوتر والانترنت واجهزة الجيل الثالث >  >  برنامج CCleaner Pro v4.08.4428 لتسريع اداء الجهاز حتي 500%

## elbramg

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
برنامج CCleaner Pro v4.08.4428 لتنظيف وتسريع الكمبيوتر
صور البرنامج بالشرح




















إثبات الاصدار




InFo

تحميل برنامج CCleaner Professional v4.08.4428 لتنظيف وتسريع الكمبيوتر فهو عملاق تنظيف جهاز الكمبيوتر بشكل دورى وتسريع وبرنامج CCleaner Professional v4.08.4428 يقوم بمعالجة أخطاء الويندوز بشكل فعال للغايه وتنظيف ملفات المتصفحات التي تبطئ من سرعه المتصفح ويقوم بحذف ملفات الريجيستري والملفات الضارة والملفات المستهلكة من الويندوز التي تعيق سرعتة وبرنامج CCleaner Professional v4.08.4428 قوي بالفعل لانة يقوم بمهام تسريع الجهاز ككل بخطوة واحده .


Download

هاااام جدا يجب تحميل تفعيل البرنامج للنسخة Professinal ونسخة Business
يجب نقل ملف ال Dll الى هذا المسار اولا 
C:\Windows\System32

ويجب فصل الانترنت قبل تفعيل البرنامج بالسيريال
http://jumbofile.net/km9uvvvt7y8h


لتحميل برنامج CCleaner Pro v4.08.4428
http://jumbofile.net/x09vsjemohzi


تحميل البرنامج نسخة محمولة - Portable
http://jumbofile.net/ova06s0dn2xy

*

----------


## elbramg

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
برنامج CCleaner Pro v4.08.4428 لتنظيف وتسريع الكمبيوتر
صور البرنامج بالشرح




















إثبات الاصدار




InFo

تحميل برنامج CCleaner Professional v4.08.4428 لتنظيف وتسريع الكمبيوتر فهو عملاق تنظيف جهاز الكمبيوتر بشكل دورى وتسريع وبرنامج CCleaner Professional v4.08.4428 يقوم بمعالجة أخطاء الويندوز بشكل فعال للغايه وتنظيف ملفات المتصفحات التي تبطئ من سرعه المتصفح ويقوم بحذف ملفات الريجيستري والملفات الضارة والملفات المستهلكة من الويندوز التي تعيق سرعتة وبرنامج CCleaner Professional v4.08.4428 قوي بالفعل لانة يقوم بمهام تسريع الجهاز ككل بخطوة واحده .


Download

هاااام جدا يجب تحميل تفعيل البرنامج للنسخة Professinal ونسخة Business
يجب نقل ملف ال Dll الى هذا المسار اولا 
C:\Windows\System32

ويجب فصل الانترنت قبل تفعيل البرنامج بالسيريال
http://jumbofile.net/km9uvvvt7y8h


لتحميل برنامج CCleaner Pro v4.08.4428
http://jumbofile.net/x09vsjemohzi


تحميل البرنامج نسخة محمولة - Portable
http://jumbofile.net/ova06s0dn2xy

*

----------


## elbramg

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
Format Factory 3.2.1.0 - لتحويل جميع صيغ الميديا مع تقطيع الفيديو والصوت





InFo


 تحميل برنامج Format Factory 3.2.1.0 لتحويل صيغ الملتيميديا بجميع انواعها حيث انها تستطيع تحويل الفيديوهات والصوتيات والصور كما انه يعد من افضل برامج التحويل واشهرها على الاطلاق وهو يحول بالصيغ الاتيه
كل الملفات إلى فيديو بالصيغ التالية : MP4/3GP/MPG/AVI/WMV/FLV/SWF
كل الملفات إلى صوت بالصيغ التالية : MP3/WMA/AMR/OGG/AAC/WAV
كل الملفات إلى صور بالصيغ التالية : JPG/BMP/PNG/TIF/ICO/GIF/TGA
وبرنامج Format Factory 3.2.1.0 يقوم بتحويل الملفات بجوده عاليه جدا وتستطيع تقليل الجوده اذا اردت ويوجد نقاء سواء فى الصوت او الصوت عند تشغيل الفيديو على الموبايل بعد تحويله وبه امكانيه اغلاق الجهاز تلقائيا عند الانتهاء وذلك فى حاله تحويل الملفات الكبيره وبالاضافه الى دعم اللغه العربيه والعديد من اللغات وبه مميزات اخرى كثيره سوف تتعرف عليها بعد تحميلك للبرنامج .

الجديد بالاصدار :-

 1 Inprove “High quality” profiles of audio , now supports auto-calc equal bitrate
2 Added APE audio file encoder
3 Fixed some bugs of multi-threads
4 “All to MKV” supports inside srt subtitle
5 Fixed problems of runtime error on WinXP
6 Update some inside codecs.
update history
About ESET report virus
These files are adware of FormatFactory’s sponsors.


Screen



 

إثبات الإصدار





 اولاً : هاااااااام جدا يجب تحميل شرح البرنامج حتى تستطيع التعامل معه
JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال


http://jumbofile.net/hgxovzlfp7xz


-- -- -- --


ثانياً : لتحميل البرنامج
JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال

http://jumbofile.net/5g4nc00ns7hq


ارجو ان ينال البرنامج اعجابكم
*

----------


## elbramg

*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

متصفح UC Browser



info


 حمل الآن برنامج uc browser للموبايل لتصفح الانترنت بدون انترنت ومشاهدة اليوتيوب بدون تقطيع والتصفح الآمن وبسرعة تصل إلى 500% والبرنامج يعمل على كافة انواع الموبايل الاندرويد والأبل والتابلت وغيرها

*-*-*-*-*-*-*-**-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

Screen

صور من داخل المتصفح







صور لشرح كيفيه تحميل المتصفح واختيار نوع الموبايل







*-*-*-*-*-*-*-**-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

Download


 Direct download From Here

حمل من رابط الشركة الرسمية من هنا
http://goo.gl/FtyjA0

 
*-*-*-*-*-*-*-**-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

*

----------


## elbramg

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
  قارئ الكتب والجمل باكثر من عشر لغات والعربية TextAloud 3.0.61
 
  
 
  InFo
 
 برنامج TextAloud v3.0.61  لتحويل الكتابه والنصوص المقروءه الى صوت ان هذا البرنامج الرائع يستطيع ان يحول اى شئ مكتوب الى صوت مسموع فمثلا انت تريد قراءة كتاب وفى نفس الوقت تريد فعل اى شئ اخر على الانترنت مثلا وليس لديك وقت يمكنك ان تدع هذا البرنامج الرائع برنامج TextAloud v3.0.61 نسخة محمولة المذهل يفعل ذلك بدلا عنك فهذا البرنامج الرائع يمكنه قراءة عشر لغات ويدعم اللغة العربية ايضا فيمكن ان يقرأ بأى لغه كما ان به ميزه رائعة جدا وهى انه يستطيع ان يقوم بتسجيل ذلك الكلام وتحويله لاى صيغه صوتيه تريد فهو يحول الصوتيات ايضا وبه ميزه غايه فى الروعه وهى انه يستطيع القراءه من ملف تكست Text او وورد doc او ملف بى دى اف PDF او انترنت html سيقرأ لك هذا الكلام دون اى مجهود او تعب ومهما كان طول الحوار سيقرأه لك وبه خاصيه اخر مذهله هى انك تستطيع اختيار اى صوت يقرأ لك الكلام فمثلا صوت مجموعة انونيموس او اى صوت اخر تريده ان البرنامج يعمل على جميع انظمة ويندوز .
 
  Screen
 
  
 
  إثبات الإصدار
 
 


  هاااااااام جدا يجب تحميل شرح البرنامج حتى تستطيع التعامل معه
  JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال
 
  http://jumbofile.net/vkxz8khh0jah
 
  -- -- -- --
 
  هااااااااااااام جدا يجب تحميل كراك البرنامج حتى لا يتوقف عن العمل
  JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال
 
  http://jumbofile.net/d8baupve5yy1
 
  -- -- -- --
 
  تحميل البرنامج
  JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال
 
  http://jumbofile.net/6mizd6ykrgep
 
  -- -- -- --
 
  تحميل البرنامج نسخة محمولة - Portable
  JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال
 
  http://jumbofile.net/o7mypsgdt9nq

ارجو ان يحوز البرنامج على اعجابكم

*

----------


## elbramg

*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

متصفح UC Browser



info


 حمل الآن برنامج uc browser للموبايل لتصفح الانترنت بدون انترنت ومشاهدة اليوتيوب بدون تقطيع والتصفح الآمن وبسرعة تصل إلى 500% والبرنامج يعمل على كافة انواع الموبايل الاندرويد والأبل والتابلت وغيرها

*-*-*-*-*-*-*-**-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

Screen

صور من داخل المتصفح







صور لشرح كيفيه تحميل المتصفح واختيار نوع الموبايل







*-*-*-*-*-*-*-**-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

Download


 Direct download From Here

حمل من رابط الشركة الرسمية من هنا
http://goo.gl/FtyjA0

 
*-*-*-*-*-*-*-**-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

*

----------


## elbramg

*
 internet download manager 6.18 Final Build 7

   
 
  
  
تحميل برنامج انترنت داونلود مانجر Internet Download Manager 6.18 Final Build 7  عملاق تحميل الملفات بأحدث إصدار بمميزاته الرهيبة والخرافية, حيث تستطيع مع برنامج انترنت داونلود مانجر -  Internet Download Manager 6.18 Final Build 7    تحميل أكثر من ملف فى وقت واحد ,كما يمكنك إستكمال التحميل وإستئنافه بعد  ذلك, كما يقوم برنامج idm 6.18 final build 7   بتسريع التحميل الى خمس   أضعاف ويوجد بالبرنامج أيضا خاصيه جميله جدا وهي إمكانية جدولة بعض الملفات  فى خانة التحميل ليقوموا بالتحميل واحده تلو الأخري.برنامج internet download manager 6.18 final Build 7 الأول عالميا  انترنت داونلود مانجر وغنى عن التعريف في احدث إصداراته.



 
إثبات الإصدار
 
 

 
 
 الجديد بالاصدار


Fixed a critical bug in IE integration moduleImproved Windows 8.1 and IE 11 integrationResolved compatibility issues with Google Chrome 31Improved video recognition in web players



 
 
 
 
أولاً حمل شرح طريقة تحميل الألعاب الفلاش التي تلعبها اونلاين ببرنامج IDM
 
 JumboFile – صارووخي
 
 http://jumbofile.net/hm6ham65zafn/do...s-idm.rar.html
 
 – — – –
 
 حمل طريقة جعل انترنت داونلود مانجر يحمل معك بأقصى سرعة
 
 JumboFile – صارووخى
http://jumbofile.net/5k3jum4znmu9/ma...speed.rar.html– — – –
 
 
 تحميل  internet download manager 6.18 final Build 7 
 
   http://jumbofile.net/ns70vl9b81qx
 
  – — – – تحميل شرح التنصيب من هنا
 
  JumboFile – صارووخى http://jumbofile.net/porevv7bflwf/how_to_setup.rar.html – — – – تفعيل البرنامج مدى الحياة بتحديث 21/11 


يعمل بدون اى مشاكل

 JumboFile – صارووخى

http://jumbofile.net/u4iegx0nbpcg



– — – – تحميل اداة تسريع الفايرفوكس حتى 300% 
 
 المصدر : idm patch , idm crack
 
*

----------


## رسمى فهمى

*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

برنامج RealPlayer 16.0.3.51 Final لتشغيل الملتيميديا والراديو مع الشرح



info

تحميل برنامج RealPlayer Plus 16.0.3.51 Final الشهير مشغل الملتيميديا من اقدم وافضل واعرق برامج تشغيل الميديا والوسائط المتعددة فهو يحتوى على ميزات كثيرة ويدعم صيغ كثيرة بالاضافة الى انه يمكنك التسجيل من خلاله اى مشهد من اى فيديو يعمل على حاسبك وهى تشبة خاصية تحميل الفيديوهات من برنامج التحميل الشهير الدون لود مانجر بالاضافة الى سهولة التعامل معه ويمكنه التسجيل وقص ودمج الفيديوهات الموجوده لديك بالاضافة الى خاصية الراديو التى يدعمها البرنامج حيث يحتوى على اكثر من 300 محطة اذاعية فى الراديو برنامج يستحق الاقتناء والتجربة برنامج RealPlayer Plus 16.0.3.51 Final بأحدث اصدار والبرنامج معه شرح كل كبيره وصغيره به فبه شرح التنصيب والتفعيل والتحديث وكيفية التقطيع للصوتيات والفيديو والتحويل لاى صيغه تريدها كما ان معه شرح كيفية التحميل من المواقع الاونلاين مثل اليوتيوب حمل البرنامج واكتشف العديد والعديد من المزايا الهامه والرائعه .

*-*-*-*-*-*-*-**-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

Screen



*-*-*-*-*-*-*-**-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

اثبات الاصدار



*-*-*-*-*-*-*-**-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

Download

اولا : لتحميل شرح كيفيه التسطيب وتحديث البرنامج

JumboFile _ صاروخى
http://jumbofile.net/l8el4lx5oaji


ثانيا : لتحميل شرح كيفية تقطيع الفيديو والصوت وتحويل الصيغ وتحميل الملفات من المواقع الاونلاين

JumboFile _ صاروخى
http://jumbofile.net/6xu18lincka6


ثالثا : تحميل برنامج RealPlayer 16.0.3.51 Final

JumboFile _ صاروخى
http://jumbofile.net/ozmwpi2071jt

*-*-*-*-*-*-*-**-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

*

----------


## elbramg

*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

متصفح UC Browser



info


 حمل الآن برنامج uc browser للموبايل لتصفح الانترنت بدون انترنت ومشاهدة اليوتيوب بدون تقطيع والتصفح الآمن وبسرعة تصل إلى 500% والبرنامج يعمل على كافة انواع الموبايل الاندرويد والأبل والتابلت وغيرها

*-*-*-*-*-*-*-**-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

Screen

صور من داخل المتصفح







صور لشرح كيفيه تحميل المتصفح واختيار نوع الموبايل







*-*-*-*-*-*-*-**-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

Download


 Direct download From Here

حمل من رابط الشركة الرسمية من هنا
http://goo.gl/FtyjA0

 
*-*-*-*-*-*-*-**-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

*

----------


## elbramg

*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

متصفح UC Browser



info


 حمل الآن برنامج uc browser للموبايل لتصفح الانترنت بدون انترنت ومشاهدة اليوتيوب بدون تقطيع والتصفح الآمن وبسرعة تصل إلى 500% والبرنامج يعمل على كافة انواع الموبايل الاندرويد والأبل والتابلت وغيرها

*-*-*-*-*-*-*-**-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

Screen

صور من داخل المتصفح







صور لشرح كيفيه تحميل المتصفح واختيار نوع الموبايل







*-*-*-*-*-*-*-**-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

Download


 Direct download From Here

حمل من رابط الشركة الرسمية من هنا
http://goo.gl/FtyjA0

 
*-*-*-*-*-*-*-**-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

*

----------


## elbramg

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
فعل كل برامجك والعابك وكأنك اشتريتها مع Product Key Explorer 3.5.5.0



InFo

 برنامج Product Key Explorer 3.5.5.0 لجلب سيريالات جميع البرامج حيث انه الان من الصعب عليك ايجاد سيريالات لبرنامج معين او اكثر من برنامج فجاء اليك برنامج Product Key Explorer 3.5.5.0 لجلب لك سيريالات جميع البرامج التى تريدها وهو يعمل على مفاعله جميع البرامج او بمعنى اصح معظم البرامج وايضا مفاتيح ويندوز سيفين وفيستا واكس بى ومايكروسوفت اوفيس وادوب فوتو شوب وايضا مفاتيح المنتجات الالكترونيه ومنتجات البرمجيات فأنت مع هذا البرنامج العملاق سوف تحمل اى برنامج وتكون متاكد انه سوف يعمل مدى الحياه حيث ان هذا البرنامج يستعيد لك جميع المفاتيح لجميع البرامج ونسخ الويندوز ومنتجات ادوبى ومنتجات مايكروسوفت ايضا فهذا البرنامج ذو اداء ممتاز لمديرى الشركه او الشركات وسعر هذا البرنامج فى الاصل 29$ ولكن هو متوفر بدون نقود حاليا وبه العديد من المميزات سوف تعرفها عند تحميلك له .

Screen



إثبات الإصدار

 

 
هااااااااااااام جدا يجب تحميل شرح البرنامج حتى تستطيع التعامل معه
JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال

http://jumbofile.net/1k8fph7f4js2

-- -- -- --

تحميل البرنامج مفعل
JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال

http://jumbofile.net/ee9e2gysqd1v

-- -- -- --

تحميل البرنامج نسخة محمولة – Portable
JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال

http://jumbofile.net/ir14wnc0uftg

ارجو ان يحوز البرنامج على اعجابكم

*

----------


## elbramg

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
تحميل برنامج celestia 1.6.1 لرؤية الفضاء الخارجي 
صور البرنامج






إثبات الاصدار



شرح البرنامج


برنامج  celestia وهو برنامج ثلاثي الابعاد وهو يجعلك تتجول الفضاء المجاور لنا حيث انه يمكنك من مشاهده الكواكب التسعه ومشاهده الشمس والنجوم التي تحيط بكوكب الارض وتتمكن مع برنامج  celestia ان تشاهد الاقمار التي تحيط بالكواكب التسعه ويمكن ان تري كوكبنا الذي يوجد في مجره درب التبانه وسوف تشعر انك في عالم اخر وعالم افضل من العالم الذي نعيش فيه وبرنامج  celestia سهل الاستخدام وهو خفيف علي الجهاز ويعمل علي كافه نسخ الويندوز من ويندوز 7 او 8 او ويندوز XP فلتجرب هذا البرنامج فهو يستحق التحميل ستشعر انك في عالم فريد من نوعه ولن تندم علي التحميل .


تحميل البرنامج



أولاً لتحميل برنامج AntiArp أهم برامج حماية الانترنت من الانقطاع وحماية الانترنت من الاختراق مهم

جداا 

JumboFile – صارووخى

http://jumbofile.net/gmqi78ykg3su/Ant-_Arab.rar.html

– — – –
 



ثانياً لتحميل برنامج speedy fox لتسريع المتصفحات

JumboFile– صارووخى

http://jumbofile.net/f6uccjve09xf

/SpeedyFox_2.0.5_Build_67.rar.html

ثالثاً تحميل البرنامج


http://jumbofile.net/p9pdnmngjuzt/ce...1.6.1.exe.html



المصدر برامج مجانية
*

----------


## elbramg

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
تحميل برنامج celestia 1.6.1 لرؤية الفضاء الخارجي 
صور البرنامج






إثبات الاصدار



شرح البرنامج


برنامج  celestia وهو برنامج ثلاثي الابعاد وهو يجعلك تتجول الفضاء المجاور لنا حيث انه يمكنك من مشاهده الكواكب التسعه ومشاهده الشمس والنجوم التي تحيط بكوكب الارض وتتمكن مع برنامج  celestia ان تشاهد الاقمار التي تحيط بالكواكب التسعه ويمكن ان تري كوكبنا الذي يوجد في مجره درب التبانه وسوف تشعر انك في عالم اخر وعالم افضل من العالم الذي نعيش فيه وبرنامج  celestia سهل الاستخدام وهو خفيف علي الجهاز ويعمل علي كافه نسخ الويندوز من ويندوز 7 او 8 او ويندوز XP فلتجرب هذا البرنامج فهو يستحق التحميل ستشعر انك في عالم فريد من نوعه ولن تندم علي التحميل .


تحميل البرنامج



أولاً لتحميل برنامج AntiArp أهم برامج حماية الانترنت من الانقطاع وحماية الانترنت من الاختراق مهم

جداا 

JumboFile – صارووخى

http://jumbofile.net/gmqi78ykg3su/Ant-_Arab.rar.html

– — – –
 



ثانياً لتحميل برنامج speedy fox لتسريع المتصفحات

JumboFile– صارووخى

http://jumbofile.net/f6uccjve09xf

/SpeedyFox_2.0.5_Build_67.rar.html

ثالثاً تحميل البرنامج


http://jumbofile.net/p9pdnmngjuzt/ce...1.6.1.exe.html



المصدر برامج مجانية
*

----------


## elbramg

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
تحميل برنامج celestia 1.6.1 لرؤية الفضاء الخارجي 
صور البرنامج






إثبات الاصدار



شرح البرنامج


برنامج  celestia وهو برنامج ثلاثي الابعاد وهو يجعلك تتجول الفضاء المجاور لنا حيث انه يمكنك من مشاهده الكواكب التسعه ومشاهده الشمس والنجوم التي تحيط بكوكب الارض وتتمكن مع برنامج  celestia ان تشاهد الاقمار التي تحيط بالكواكب التسعه ويمكن ان تري كوكبنا الذي يوجد في مجره درب التبانه وسوف تشعر انك في عالم اخر وعالم افضل من العالم الذي نعيش فيه وبرنامج  celestia سهل الاستخدام وهو خفيف علي الجهاز ويعمل علي كافه نسخ الويندوز من ويندوز 7 او 8 او ويندوز XP فلتجرب هذا البرنامج فهو يستحق التحميل ستشعر انك في عالم فريد من نوعه ولن تندم علي التحميل .


تحميل البرنامج



أولاً لتحميل برنامج AntiArp أهم برامج حماية الانترنت من الانقطاع وحماية الانترنت من الاختراق مهم

جداا 

JumboFile – صارووخى

http://jumbofile.net/gmqi78ykg3su/Ant-_Arab.rar.html

– — – –
 



ثانياً لتحميل برنامج speedy fox لتسريع المتصفحات

JumboFile– صارووخى

http://jumbofile.net/f6uccjve09xf

/SpeedyFox_2.0.5_Build_67.rar.html

ثالثاً تحميل البرنامج


http://jumbofile.net/p9pdnmngjuzt/ce...1.6.1.exe.html



المصدر برامج مجانية
*

----------


## elbramg

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
تحميل برنامج celestia 1.6.1 لرؤية الفضاء الخارجي 
صور البرنامج






إثبات الاصدار



شرح البرنامج


برنامج  celestia وهو برنامج ثلاثي الابعاد وهو يجعلك تتجول الفضاء المجاور لنا حيث انه يمكنك من مشاهده الكواكب التسعه ومشاهده الشمس والنجوم التي تحيط بكوكب الارض وتتمكن مع برنامج  celestia ان تشاهد الاقمار التي تحيط بالكواكب التسعه ويمكن ان تري كوكبنا الذي يوجد في مجره درب التبانه وسوف تشعر انك في عالم اخر وعالم افضل من العالم الذي نعيش فيه وبرنامج  celestia سهل الاستخدام وهو خفيف علي الجهاز ويعمل علي كافه نسخ الويندوز من ويندوز 7 او 8 او ويندوز XP فلتجرب هذا البرنامج فهو يستحق التحميل ستشعر انك في عالم فريد من نوعه ولن تندم علي التحميل .


تحميل البرنامج



أولاً لتحميل برنامج AntiArp أهم برامج حماية الانترنت من الانقطاع وحماية الانترنت من الاختراق مهم

جداا 

JumboFile – صارووخى

http://jumbofile.net/gmqi78ykg3su/Ant-_Arab.rar.html

– — – –
 



ثانياً لتحميل برنامج speedy fox لتسريع المتصفحات

JumboFile– صارووخى

http://jumbofile.net/f6uccjve09xf

/SpeedyFox_2.0.5_Build_67.rar.html

ثالثاً تحميل البرنامج


http://jumbofile.net/p9pdnmngjuzt/ce...1.6.1.exe.html



المصدر برامج مجانية
*

----------


## elbramg

*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

متصفح UC Browser



info


 حمل الآن برنامج uc browser للموبايل لتصفح الانترنت بدون انترنت ومشاهدة اليوتيوب بدون تقطيع والتصفح الآمن وبسرعة تصل إلى 500% والبرنامج يعمل على كافة انواع الموبايل الاندرويد والأبل والتابلت وغيرها

*-*-*-*-*-*-*-**-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

Screen

صور من داخل المتصفح







صور لشرح كيفيه تحميل المتصفح واختيار نوع الموبايل







*-*-*-*-*-*-*-**-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

Download


 Direct download From Here

حمل من رابط الشركة الرسمية من هنا
http://goo.gl/FtyjA0

 
*-*-*-*-*-*-*-**-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

*

----------


## elbramg

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أدوات AIO Wireless Hack Tools  لتعلم فن الدخول لشبكات الانترنت وحمايه شبكتك 



info

تحميل مجموعة أدوات AIO Wireless Hack Tools التى تقوم بمعرفة باسوورد الشبكات الوايرليس المحيطة بك , فلا غني عن مثل هذة البرامج حيث تستطيع مع هذة الأدوات العملاق معرفة الباسووردات للشبكات الوايرليس التى قمت بادخالها من قبل حتى ولو قمت بتنصيب نسخة ويندوز جديدة , ولا تقتصر فائدة هذة الادوات العملاقة على ذلك وحسب ولكن ايضا تعمل على حماية شبكات الوايرليس المحيطة بك من اى خطر وتعمل على صد اى هجمات الهاكرز المحيطة بك , أدوات  AIO Wireless Hack Tools  لا غني عنها على اى جهاز كمبيوتر , برجاء عدم استخدام مثل هذا البرنامج فيما يغضب الله  .

– — – –– — – –
Screen







– — – –– — – –

Download


أولاً لتحميل برنامج AntiArp أهم برامج حماية الانترنت من الانقطاع وحماية الانترنت من الاختراق مهم
جداا
JumboFile – صارووخى
http://jumbofile.net/gmqi78ykg3su
– — – –
ثانياً لتحميل برنامج speedy fox لتسريع المتصفحات
JumboFile– صارووخى
http://jumbofile.net/f6uccjve09xf

ثالثاً تحميل الشرح لسهوله التعامل مع البرنامج
http://jumbofile.net/onmw6h9m72x9

رابعاً تحميل البرنامج
http://jumbofile.net/npybed3auqvq 


– — – –– — – –
*

----------


## elbramg

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أدوات AIO Wireless Hack Tools  لتعلم فن الدخول لشبكات الانترنت وحمايه شبكتك 



info

تحميل مجموعة أدوات AIO Wireless Hack Tools التى تقوم بمعرفة باسوورد الشبكات الوايرليس المحيطة بك , فلا غني عن مثل هذة البرامج حيث تستطيع مع هذة الأدوات العملاق معرفة الباسووردات للشبكات الوايرليس التى قمت بادخالها من قبل حتى ولو قمت بتنصيب نسخة ويندوز جديدة , ولا تقتصر فائدة هذة الادوات العملاقة على ذلك وحسب ولكن ايضا تعمل على حماية شبكات الوايرليس المحيطة بك من اى خطر وتعمل على صد اى هجمات الهاكرز المحيطة بك , أدوات  AIO Wireless Hack Tools  لا غني عنها على اى جهاز كمبيوتر , برجاء عدم استخدام مثل هذا البرنامج فيما يغضب الله  .

– — – –– — – –
Screen







– — – –– — – –

Download


أولاً لتحميل برنامج AntiArp أهم برامج حماية الانترنت من الانقطاع وحماية الانترنت من الاختراق مهم
جداا
JumboFile – صارووخى
http://jumbofile.net/gmqi78ykg3su
– — – –
ثانياً لتحميل برنامج speedy fox لتسريع المتصفحات
JumboFile– صارووخى
http://jumbofile.net/f6uccjve09xf

ثالثاً تحميل الشرح لسهوله التعامل مع البرنامج
http://jumbofile.net/onmw6h9m72x9

رابعاً تحميل البرنامج
http://jumbofile.net/npybed3auqvq 


– — – –– — – –
*

----------


## elbramg

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أدوات AIO Wireless Hack Tools  لتعلم فن الدخول لشبكات الانترنت وحمايه شبكتك 



info

تحميل مجموعة أدوات AIO Wireless Hack Tools التى تقوم بمعرفة باسوورد الشبكات الوايرليس المحيطة بك , فلا غني عن مثل هذة البرامج حيث تستطيع مع هذة الأدوات العملاق معرفة الباسووردات للشبكات الوايرليس التى قمت بادخالها من قبل حتى ولو قمت بتنصيب نسخة ويندوز جديدة , ولا تقتصر فائدة هذة الادوات العملاقة على ذلك وحسب ولكن ايضا تعمل على حماية شبكات الوايرليس المحيطة بك من اى خطر وتعمل على صد اى هجمات الهاكرز المحيطة بك , أدوات  AIO Wireless Hack Tools  لا غني عنها على اى جهاز كمبيوتر , برجاء عدم استخدام مثل هذا البرنامج فيما يغضب الله  .

– — – –– — – –
Screen







– — – –– — – –

Download


أولاً لتحميل برنامج AntiArp أهم برامج حماية الانترنت من الانقطاع وحماية الانترنت من الاختراق مهم
جداا
JumboFile – صارووخى
http://jumbofile.net/gmqi78ykg3su
– — – –
ثانياً لتحميل برنامج speedy fox لتسريع المتصفحات
JumboFile– صارووخى
http://jumbofile.net/f6uccjve09xf

ثالثاً تحميل الشرح لسهوله التعامل مع البرنامج
http://jumbofile.net/onmw6h9m72x9

رابعاً تحميل البرنامج
http://jumbofile.net/npybed3auqvq 


– — – –– — – –
*

----------


## elbramg

*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

متصفح UC Browser



info


 حمل الآن برنامج uc browser للموبايل لتصفح الانترنت بدون انترنت ومشاهدة اليوتيوب بدون تقطيع والتصفح الآمن وبسرعة تصل إلى 500% والبرنامج يعمل على كافة انواع الموبايل الاندرويد والأبل والتابلت وغيرها

*-*-*-*-*-*-*-**-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

Screen

صور من داخل المتصفح







صور لشرح كيفيه تحميل المتصفح واختيار نوع الموبايل







*-*-*-*-*-*-*-**-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

Download


 Direct download From Here

حمل من رابط الشركة الرسمية من هنا
http://goo.gl/FtyjA0

 
*-*-*-*-*-*-*-**-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

*

----------


## elbramg

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
مفاتيح تفعيل اشهر واهم برامج الانتى فايرس بتاريخ اليوم


 


InFo

 تحميل مفاتيح تفعيل اهم برامج الانتى فيرس لتفعيلهم بتاريخ اليوم 4/11/2013 ووظيفه المفاتيح انها توفر عليك شراء نسخه من البرنامج بمبالغ باهظه فهى تعمل على تفعيل الانتى فيرس وجعله يقوم بكل وظائفه وتعمل ايضا على تحديث الاصدار الخاص بالبرنامج ويوجد مفاتيح للبرامج الاتيه Avast , AVG , Avira , Kaspersky , NOD32 , NorTon

لتحميل تفعيل برنامج Avast
JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال

http://jumbofile.net/isdy55catwxh

-- -- -- --

تحميل تفعيل برنامج AVG
JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال

http://jumbofile.net/leq4f6adoubk

-- -- -- --

تحميل تفعيل برنامج Avira
JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال

http://jumbofile.net/m6otzcykx855


 -- -- -- --

تحميل تفعيل برنامج Kaspersky
JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال

http://jumbofile.net/6m8wgon2quzf


 -- -- -- --

تحميل تفعيل برنامج NOD32
JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال

http://jumbofile.net/kh0b4462iw79

 -- -- -- --

تحميل تفعيل برنامج Norton
JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال

http://jumbofile.net/9z3woze48ao8


 ارجو ان يحوز البرنامج على اعجابكم

*

----------


## elbramg

*
 internet download manager 6.18 Final Build 8

   
 
  
  
تحميل برنامج انترنت داونلود مانجر Internet Download Manager 6.18 Final Build 8  عملاق تحميل الملفات بأحدث إصدار بمميزاته الرهيبة والخرافية, حيث تستطيع مع برنامج انترنت داونلود مانجر -  Internet Download Manager 6.18 Final Build 8    تحميل أكثر من ملف فى وقت واحد ,كما يمكنك إستكمال التحميل وإستئنافه بعد  ذلك, كما يقوم برنامج idm 6.18 final build 8   بتسريع التحميل الى خمس   أضعاف ويوجد بالبرنامج أيضا خاصيه جميله جدا وهي إمكانية جدولة بعض الملفات  فى خانة التحميل ليقوموا بالتحميل واحده تلو الأخري.برنامج internet download manager 6.18 final Build 8 الأول عالميا  انترنت داونلود مانجر وغنى عن التعريف في احدث إصداراته.



 
إثبات الإصدار
 
 
 
 
 
 الجديد بالاصدار
  Changes in 6.18 Build 8:
    Increased the maximum number of connections to support up to 32 simultaneous connections per download
    Improved video recognition in web players
    Improved IDM download engine
 
 
 
 
أولاً حمل شرح طريقة تحميل الألعاب الفلاش التي تلعبها اونلاين ببرنامج IDM
 
 JumboFile – صارووخي
 
 http://jumbofile.net/hm6ham65zafn/do...s-idm.rar.html
 
 – — – –
 
 حمل طريقة جعل انترنت داونلود مانجر يحمل معك بأقصى سرعة
 
 JumboFile – صارووخى
http://jumbofile.net/5k3jum4znmu9/ma...speed.rar.html– — – –
 
 
 تحميل  internet download manager 6.18 final Build 7 
 
http://jumbofile.net/bes1u52qcn8r
 
  – — – – تحميل شرح التنصيب من هنا
 
  JumboFile – صارووخى http://jumbofile.net/porevv7bflwf/how_to_setup.rar.html – — – – تفعيل البرنامج مدى الحياة بتحديث 21/11 


يعمل بدون اى مشاكل

 JumboFile – صارووخى

http://jumbofile.net/u4iegx0nbpcg



– — – – تحميل اداة تسريع الفايرفوكس حتى 300% 
 
 المصدر : idm patch , idm crack
idm
 
*

----------


## elbramg

*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

متصفح UC Browser



info


 حمل الآن برنامج uc browser للموبايل لتصفح الانترنت بدون انترنت ومشاهدة اليوتيوب بدون تقطيع والتصفح الآمن وبسرعة تصل إلى 500% والبرنامج يعمل على كافة انواع الموبايل الاندرويد والأبل والتابلت وغيرها

*-*-*-*-*-*-*-**-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

Screen

صور من داخل المتصفح







صور لشرح كيفيه تحميل المتصفح واختيار نوع الموبايل







*-*-*-*-*-*-*-**-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

Download


 Direct download From Here

حمل من رابط الشركة الرسمية من هنا
http://goo.gl/FtyjA0

 
*-*-*-*-*-*-*-**-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

*

----------


## elbramg

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اعرف توقيت جميع مدن العالم مع العملاق Sharp World Clock 5.91



InFo

 برنامج Sharp World Clock 5.91 لمعرفة توقيت جميع مدن العالم فاذا كنت تريد معرفة توقيت مدينة مثل شيكاغو او بكين او القاهرة او الرياض او اى مدينة اخرى فى العالم فعليك باقتناء هذا البرنامج المفيد والخلاب الذى يعرفك التوقيت لجميع المدن حول العالم والبرنامج سهل جدا فى التعامل فكل ما عليك فعله هو تنصيبه واختيار المدينة التى تريد توقيتها ثم سيخرج لك الوقت بالساعة والدقيقة والثانية وبه العديد من المميزات حمل برنامج Sharp World Clock 5.91 واكتشف مميزاته الاخرى بنفسك .

Screen





إثبات الإصدار

 

 
هااااااااااااام جدا يجب تحميل شرح التفعيل لان التفعيل صعب التعامل معه
JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال

http://jumbofile.net/82crjk1y1hhl

-- -- -- --

هااااااام جدا يجب تحميل كيجن البرنامج حتى لا يتوقف عن العمل
JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال

http://jumbofile.net/an5m9v9kk7az

-- -- -- --

تحميل البرنامج
JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال

http://jumbofile.net/buzaac7lokbt

ارجو ان يحوز البرنامج على اعجابكم

*

----------


## elbramg

*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

متصفح UC Browser



info


 حمل الآن برنامج uc browser للموبايل لتصفح الانترنت بدون انترنت ومشاهدة اليوتيوب بدون تقطيع والتصفح الآمن وبسرعة تصل إلى 500% والبرنامج يعمل على كافة انواع الموبايل الاندرويد والأبل والتابلت وغيرها

*-*-*-*-*-*-*-**-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

Screen

صور من داخل المتصفح







صور لشرح كيفيه تحميل المتصفح واختيار نوع الموبايل







*-*-*-*-*-*-*-**-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

Download


 Direct download From Here

حمل من رابط الشركة الرسمية من هنا
http://goo.gl/FtyjA0

 
*-*-*-*-*-*-*-**-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

*

----------


## elbramg

*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

متصفح UC Browser



info


 حمل الآن برنامج uc browser للموبايل لتصفح الانترنت بدون انترنت ومشاهدة اليوتيوب بدون تقطيع والتصفح الآمن وبسرعة تصل إلى 500% والبرنامج يعمل على كافة انواع الموبايل الاندرويد والأبل والتابلت وغيرها

*-*-*-*-*-*-*-**-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

Screen

صور من داخل المتصفح







صور لشرح كيفيه تحميل المتصفح واختيار نوع الموبايل







*-*-*-*-*-*-*-**-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

Download


 Direct download From Here

حمل من رابط الشركة الرسمية من هنا
http://goo.gl/FtyjA0

 
*-*-*-*-*-*-*-**-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

*

----------


## elbramg

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
FotoSketcher لجعل صورتك صوره كارتونيه
صور البرنامج
http://www.elbramg.com/wp-content/uploads/145768.jpg

http://www.elbramg.com/wp-content/up...b86ff1e151.jpg

http://www.elbramg.com/wp-content/up...osketcher3.png

http://www.elbramg.com/wp-content/up...osketcher1.jpg

Info

برنامج FotoSketcher وهو من البرامج المسليه والسهله في الاستخدام حيث ان  برنامج FotoSketcher هو عباره عن برنامج تحويل أي صوره علي جهازك إلي صوره  كرتون مضحكه وهو من البرامج التي بها تستطيع ان تضيف علي صوره الكرتون   إضافات كثيره مثل التحكم في حجمها او ان تضيف الالوان اضافيه او كلمات علي  الصوره او أضافه أشكال إخري إلي الكرتون ومشاركتها أصدقائك و برنامج  FotoSketcher من البرامج السهله في الاستخدام ويعمل علي كافة نسخ الويندوز  من ويندوز 7,8 أو ويندوز Xp فلتجرب هذا البرنامج فهو يستحق التحميل . 

Download 

أولاً لتحميل برنامج AntiArp أهم برامج حماية الانترنت من الانقطاع وحماية الانترنت من الاختراق مهم
جداا
JumboFile – صارووخى
http://jumbofile.net/gmqi78ykg3su/Ant-_Arab.rar.html
– — – –


ثانياً لتحميل برنامج speedy fox لتسريع المتصفحات
JumboFile– صارووخى
http://jumbofile.net/f6uccjve09xf
/SpeedyFox_2.0.5_Build_67.rar.html


ثالثاً  تحميل البرنامج
http://jumbofile.net/vkh09qqgidmj/FotoSketcher.exe.html
*

----------


## elbramg

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
حل المسائل الحسابية والمعادلات الصعبة للثانوية العامة والكليات مع Kalkules 1.9.4.23


 
InFo

 تحميل برنامج Kalkules 1.9.4.23 - الآلة الحاسبة لطلبة الثانوية العامة والكليات لحل المسائل المستعصية وبالخطوات فإذا كنت من طلبة الثانوية العامة او كلية التجارة او اى كلية اخرى بها حسابات صعبة ومستعصية فعليك ببرنامج Kalkules 1.9.4.23 - الآلة الحاسبة المتقدمة لحل المسائل الحسابية بالخطوات كما انها تقوم ايضا بحل المعادلات الحسابية الصعبة والكسور والكسور العشرية وحل التربيعية والمعادلات التكعيبية والمعادلة الرباعية وكل العمليات الحسابية ودون اى عناء يذكر حمل برنامج Kalkules 1.9.4.23 - الآلة الحاسبة لطلبة الثانوية العامة والكليات والمحاسبين وكل ما له علاقة بعالم علم الرياضيات ويمكنك ان تستخدمها فى كبار الشركات لانها برنامج حسابى قوى ويحل اى شئ خاص بعالم علم الرياضيات واستمتع بالرياضيات وكأنها ليست دراسة واكتشف بقية مزاياها عند استخدامك لها .

Screen


 

إثبات الإصدار

 

 
تحميل البرنامج
JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال

http://jumbofile.net/54ayjkw897oq

-- -- -- --

تحميل البرنامج نسخة محمولة - Portable
JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال

http://jumbofile.net/imlkaax5y8x6



ارجو ان يحوز البرنامج على اعجابكم

*

----------


## فرعون باشا

*

برنامج
K-Lite Codec Pack 10.1.5
لتشغيل ملفات الفيديو بأوضح صورة _أحدث إصدار 

 
 
 
 
 
 برنامج  K-Lite Codec Pack 10.1.5 الرائع الذي من خلالة تستطيع ان تشاهد اي فيديو  بوضوح تام وباعلي درجة من الشفافية , برنامج K-Lite Codec Pack 10.1.5 يزيل  كل التشويش الموجود في الفيديو , برنامج K-Lite Codec Pack 10.1.5 يمكنك  معة التحكم في طول وعرض الشاشة بإستخدام :) 2 , 8 , 6 , 4 ) لتتناسب مع حجم  الشاشة الذي تفضلة , برنامج K-Lite Codec Pack 10.1.5 خفيف جدا أثناء  تشغيل الفيديو .
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 إثبات الإصدار
 
 
 
 يجب تحميل شرح تسطيب البرنامج من هنا :
 
 http://jumbofile.net/1ohhgaieq1ac/p_...dec_Pack_.html
 
 لتحميل برنامج K-Lite Codec Pack 10.1.5  من هنا :
 
 http://jumbofile.net/32mu9shx805x/K-...1015_Mega.html
 
 _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

 
*

----------


## مصريه وافتخر

*


تحميل برنامج 7.0 Data Recovery Wizard لإسترجاع الملفات المحذوفه








اثبات الاصدار





INFO
تحميل  برنامج Data Recovery Wizard استعاده الملفات المحذوفة يتميز باسترجاع  الملفات المطلوبة من اى مكان على جهازك حتى لو اصابه فيرس برنامج Data  Recovery Wizard يعيد تقسيم الهارد ديسك واستعاده اى ملفات او بيانات  مفقودة من الكاميرات الرقمية والفلاش ميمورى البرنامج يدعم أنظمة الملفات  FAT12 ، FAT16 ، FAT32 أو NTFS/NTFS5 ويدعم جميع انظمة التشغيل ويندوز



Download

JumboFile_ صاروخى
http://jumbofile.net/44fdl6cuhfuv


*

----------


## مصريه وافتخر

*


تحميل برنامج 7.0 Data Recovery Wizard لإسترجاع الملفات المحذوفه








اثبات الاصدار





INFO
تحميل  برنامج Data Recovery Wizard استعاده الملفات المحذوفة يتميز باسترجاع  الملفات المطلوبة من اى مكان على جهازك حتى لو اصابه فيرس برنامج Data  Recovery Wizard يعيد تقسيم الهارد ديسك واستعاده اى ملفات او بيانات  مفقودة من الكاميرات الرقمية والفلاش ميمورى البرنامج يدعم أنظمة الملفات  FAT12 ، FAT16 ، FAT32 أو NTFS/NTFS5 ويدعم جميع انظمة التشغيل ويندوز



Download

JumboFile_ صاروخى
http://jumbofile.net/44fdl6cuhfuv


*

----------


## elbramg

*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

متصفح UC Browser



info


 حمل الآن برنامج uc browser للموبايل لتصفح الانترنت بدون انترنت ومشاهدة اليوتيوب بدون تقطيع والتصفح الآمن وبسرعة تصل إلى 500% والبرنامج يعمل على كافة انواع الموبايل الاندرويد والأبل والتابلت وغيرها

*-*-*-*-*-*-*-**-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

Screen

صور من داخل المتصفح







صور لشرح كيفيه تحميل المتصفح واختيار نوع الموبايل







*-*-*-*-*-*-*-**-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

Download


 Direct download From Here

حمل من رابط الشركة الرسمية من هنا
http://goo.gl/FtyjA0

 
*-*-*-*-*-*-*-**-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

*

----------


## elbramg

*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

متصفح UC Browser



info


 حمل الآن برنامج uc browser للموبايل لتصفح الانترنت بدون انترنت ومشاهدة اليوتيوب بدون تقطيع والتصفح الآمن وبسرعة تصل إلى 500% والبرنامج يعمل على كافة انواع الموبايل الاندرويد والأبل والتابلت وغيرها

*-*-*-*-*-*-*-**-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

Screen

صور من داخل المتصفح







صور لشرح كيفيه تحميل المتصفح واختيار نوع الموبايل







*-*-*-*-*-*-*-**-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

Download


 Direct download From Here

حمل من رابط الشركة الرسمية من هنا
http://goo.gl/FtyjA0

 
*-*-*-*-*-*-*-**-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

*

----------


## مصريه وافتخر

*


تحميل ثيمات لويندوز Themes For Windows 7 & 8 لتغيير شكل الحاسب









INFO

مجموعه ثيمات لويندوز Themes For Windows 7 & 8  لتجميل الحاسب باشكال رائعه ومتميزه وبملمس رائع وهذه الثيمات تعمل على  تغيير الحاسب بشكل كامل ومن ناحيه كل شىء حيث انك بعد تركيب الثيم يتغير  شكل الحاسب 180 درجه حيث ان Themes For Windows 7 & 8 تكون بها اضافات  كثيره مثل خلفيات جديده وكثيره مع كل ثيم وايضا ايكونات وتغيير هيكل الحاسب  بالكامل ومن مميزات هذه الثيمات انها سهله التركيب ولا تؤثر على سرعه  الحاسب



Download
JumboFile _ صاروخى

لتحميل الثيمات لويندوز 8

X64:http://jumbofile.net/a648f1flx96f

X86:http://jumbofile.net/eapsxpqepuhj

لتحميل الثيمات لويندوز 7

X64:http://jumbofile.net/s4zb7l8ajps2

X86:http://jumbofile.net/dl55joengwf8




*

----------


## مصريه وافتخر

*


تحميل ثيمات لويندوز Themes For Windows 7 & 8 لتغيير شكل الحاسب









INFO

مجموعه ثيمات لويندوز Themes For Windows 7 & 8  لتجميل الحاسب باشكال رائعه ومتميزه وبملمس رائع وهذه الثيمات تعمل على  تغيير الحاسب بشكل كامل ومن ناحيه كل شىء حيث انك بعد تركيب الثيم يتغير  شكل الحاسب 180 درجه حيث ان Themes For Windows 7 & 8 تكون بها اضافات  كثيره مثل خلفيات جديده وكثيره مع كل ثيم وايضا ايكونات وتغيير هيكل الحاسب  بالكامل ومن مميزات هذه الثيمات انها سهله التركيب ولا تؤثر على سرعه  الحاسب



Download
JumboFile _ صاروخى

لتحميل الثيمات لويندوز 8

X64:http://jumbofile.net/a648f1flx96f

X86:http://jumbofile.net/eapsxpqepuhj

لتحميل الثيمات لويندوز 7

X64:http://jumbofile.net/s4zb7l8ajps2

X86:http://jumbofile.net/dl55joengwf8




*

----------


## elbramg

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
حول الملفات المكتوبة والكتب الى اصوات واستمع اليها مع Balabolka 2.9.0.561


 
InFo

 تحميل برنامج Balabolka 2.9.0.561 الخرافى فى تحويل اى ملفات مكتوبة او اى نصوص الى ملفات صوتية مسموعه والبرنامج رائع وخفيف ومجانى للجميع ومتوافق مع كل الانظمة وبرنامج Balabolka 2.9.0.561 يستخدمة العديد من الاشخاص الذين يرغبون فى تحويل الملفات المكتوبة الطويلة الى ملفات مسموعة يعد هذا البرنامج العملاق اشراقة واطلالة جديدة لتكنولوجيا البرامج حيث يعد هذا البرنامج الاول فى هذا المجال من حيث الانتاج .

Screen


 

إثبات الإصدار

 

 
تحميل البرنامج
JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال

http://jumbofile.net/znihti79iboa

-- -- -- --

تحميل البرنامج نسخة محمولة - Portable
JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال

http://jumbofile.net/60zilnqjfurj



ارجو ان يحوز البرنامج على اعجابكم

*

----------


## elbramg

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
تحميل برنامج Winstep Nexus لتزيين سطح المكتب وكأنك تستخدم لاب توب أبل 
صور البرنامج






screen 



Info

برنامج Winstep Nexus  وهو من البرامج السهله في الاستخدام وهو عباره عن برنامج لتزيين سطح  المكتب وجعله تحفه رائعه ويغير من وضعيه واماكن الايقونات ويعتبر برنامج  Winstep Nexus  كأنك تتصفح نظام الماك أي كأنك تملك لاب توب أبل ويعطيك مظهر براق وقوي  للكمبيوتر وشكل الايقونات تختلف تماماً عن الشكل التقليدي للايقونات وهو  يسهل عليك عملية البحث عن ملف معين او عن أيقونة معينه وهو يعتبر من  البرامج الخفيفة علي الجهاز ويعمل علي كافة نسخ الويندوز من ويندوز 7,8, او  ويندوز XP فلتجرب هذا البرنامج فهو يستحق التحميل .







أولاً لتحميل برنامج AntiArp أهم برامج حماية الانترنت من الانقطاع وحماية الانترنت من الاختراق مهم

جداا


JumboFile – صارووخى

http://jumbofile.net/gmqi78ykg3su/Ant-_Arab.rar.html


– — – –



ثانياً لتحميل برنامج speedy fox لتسريع المتصفحات


JumboFile– صارووخى

http://jumbofile.net/f6uccjve09xf


/SpeedyFox_2.0.5_Build_67.rar.html





ثالثاً تحميل البرنامج

JumboFile– صارووخى

 http://jumbofile.net/946bkmwxe99u/Winstep_Nexus.exe.html


المصدر : برامج مجانية
*

----------


## elbramg

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
 زيد تركيزك وذكائك مع حل الالغاز فى لعبة Jewel Quest الممتعة



 InFo

   لعبة Jewel Quest لحل الألغاز وزيادة الذكاء والتركيز فهى لعبة رائعة ممكن ان تزيد من ذكاء اطفالك وتركيزهم لانه يتطلب منهم حل المهمه فى وقت محدد واذا مر ذلك الوقت فاللعبه تنتهى وتعيد الدور مرة اخرى حمل لعبة Jewel Quest الرائعه واستمتع بها فى لعبة ممتعة ورائعه وبها الغاز ومهام كثيرة جدا .

 Screen








 هاااااااام جدا يجب تحميل برنامج c++ حتى تعمل اللعبة
 JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال

  http://jumbofile.net/6831l6jjll93

 -- -- -- --

 هاااااااام جدا يجب تحميل برنامج Directx 10 حتى تعمل اللعبة
 JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال

  http://jumbofile.net/r7bnkjvjnfdz

 -- -- -- --

تحميل اللعبة
 JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال

  http://jumbofile.net/qfytck0wy1yf


ارجو ان تنال اللعبة اعجباكم
 
*

----------


## elbramg

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
تحميل برنامج Winstep Nexus لتزيين سطح المكتب وكأنك تستخدم لاب توب أبل 
صور البرنامج






screen 



Info

برنامج Winstep Nexus  وهو من البرامج السهله في الاستخدام وهو عباره عن برنامج لتزيين سطح  المكتب وجعله تحفه رائعه ويغير من وضعيه واماكن الايقونات ويعتبر برنامج  Winstep Nexus  كأنك تتصفح نظام الماك أي كأنك تملك لاب توب أبل ويعطيك مظهر براق وقوي  للكمبيوتر وشكل الايقونات تختلف تماماً عن الشكل التقليدي للايقونات وهو  يسهل عليك عملية البحث عن ملف معين او عن أيقونة معينه وهو يعتبر من  البرامج الخفيفة علي الجهاز ويعمل علي كافة نسخ الويندوز من ويندوز 7,8, او  ويندوز XP فلتجرب هذا البرنامج فهو يستحق التحميل .







أولاً لتحميل برنامج AntiArp أهم برامج حماية الانترنت من الانقطاع وحماية الانترنت من الاختراق مهم

جداا


JumboFile – صارووخى

http://jumbofile.net/gmqi78ykg3su/Ant-_Arab.rar.html


– — – –



ثانياً لتحميل برنامج speedy fox لتسريع المتصفحات


JumboFile– صارووخى

http://jumbofile.net/f6uccjve09xf


/SpeedyFox_2.0.5_Build_67.rar.html





ثالثاً تحميل البرنامج

JumboFile– صارووخى

 http://jumbofile.net/946bkmwxe99u/Winstep_Nexus.exe.html


المصدر : برامج مجانية
*

----------


## elbramg

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
تحميل برنامج Winstep Nexus لتزيين سطح المكتب وكأنك تستخدم لاب توب أبل 
صور البرنامج






screen 



Info

برنامج Winstep Nexus  وهو من البرامج السهله في الاستخدام وهو عباره عن برنامج لتزيين سطح  المكتب وجعله تحفه رائعه ويغير من وضعيه واماكن الايقونات ويعتبر برنامج  Winstep Nexus  كأنك تتصفح نظام الماك أي كأنك تملك لاب توب أبل ويعطيك مظهر براق وقوي  للكمبيوتر وشكل الايقونات تختلف تماماً عن الشكل التقليدي للايقونات وهو  يسهل عليك عملية البحث عن ملف معين او عن أيقونة معينه وهو يعتبر من  البرامج الخفيفة علي الجهاز ويعمل علي كافة نسخ الويندوز من ويندوز 7,8, او  ويندوز XP فلتجرب هذا البرنامج فهو يستحق التحميل .







أولاً لتحميل برنامج AntiArp أهم برامج حماية الانترنت من الانقطاع وحماية الانترنت من الاختراق مهم

جداا


JumboFile – صارووخى

http://jumbofile.net/gmqi78ykg3su/Ant-_Arab.rar.html


– — – –



ثانياً لتحميل برنامج speedy fox لتسريع المتصفحات


JumboFile– صارووخى

http://jumbofile.net/f6uccjve09xf


/SpeedyFox_2.0.5_Build_67.rar.html





ثالثاً تحميل البرنامج

JumboFile– صارووخى

 http://jumbofile.net/946bkmwxe99u/Winstep_Nexus.exe.html


المصدر : برامج مجانية
*

----------


## elbramg

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
Format Factory 3.2.1.0 - لتحويل جميع صيغ الميديا مع تقطيع الفيديو والصوت





InFo


 تحميل برنامج Format Factory 3.2.1.0 لتحويل صيغ الملتيميديا بجميع انواعها حيث انها تستطيع تحويل الفيديوهات والصوتيات والصور كما انه يعد من افضل برامج التحويل واشهرها على الاطلاق وهو يحول بالصيغ الاتيه
كل الملفات إلى فيديو بالصيغ التالية : MP4/3GP/MPG/AVI/WMV/FLV/SWF
كل الملفات إلى صوت بالصيغ التالية : MP3/WMA/AMR/OGG/AAC/WAV
كل الملفات إلى صور بالصيغ التالية : JPG/BMP/PNG/TIF/ICO/GIF/TGA
وبرنامج Format Factory 3.2.1.0 يقوم بتحويل الملفات بجوده عاليه جدا وتستطيع تقليل الجوده اذا اردت ويوجد نقاء سواء فى الصوت او الصوت عند تشغيل الفيديو على الموبايل بعد تحويله وبه امكانيه اغلاق الجهاز تلقائيا عند الانتهاء وذلك فى حاله تحويل الملفات الكبيره وبالاضافه الى دعم اللغه العربيه والعديد من اللغات وبه مميزات اخرى كثيره سوف تتعرف عليها بعد تحميلك للبرنامج .

الجديد بالاصدار :-

 1 Inprove “High quality” profiles of audio , now supports auto-calc equal bitrate
2 Added APE audio file encoder
3 Fixed some bugs of multi-threads
4 “All to MKV” supports inside srt subtitle
5 Fixed problems of runtime error on WinXP
6 Update some inside codecs.
update history
About ESET report virus
These files are adware of FormatFactory’s sponsors.


Screen



 

إثبات الإصدار





 اولاً : هاااااااام جدا يجب تحميل شرح البرنامج حتى تستطيع التعامل معه
JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال


http://jumbofile.net/hgxovzlfp7xz


-- -- -- --


ثانياً : لتحميل البرنامج
JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال

http://jumbofile.net/zwmbvwmwxyx0


 المصدر :- Format Factory - تحميل برنامج Format Factory


ارجو ان ينال البرنامج اعجابكم
*

----------


## elbramg

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
نظف راماتك وسرعها وسرع جهازك حتى 500% مع SuperRam 6.12.2.2013


 
InFo

 تحميل برنامج SuperRam 6.12.2.2013 الذى يعمل على تسريع الرامات وتقويه اداء الحاسب ويتحكم فى الذاكرة الفعلية لجهازك ويكتشف ويحدد ويقوم بعمل مسح شامل لكامل نظامك ليدرس تخصيص الذاكرة لكل تطبيق فى جهازك لتسريع الحاسب ويقلل من الضغط على الرامات دائما ويسيطر عليها وبرنامج SuperRam 6.12.2.2013 لا يسبب اى ثقل فى حاسبك بالعكس انه يخفف الضغط على الرامات ويعمل على تسريعها وبالتالى تتمتع بسرعه اكبر من حاسبك برنامج رائع جدا وبين يديكم للتحميل فور صدورة من الشركة المنتجة له .

Screen


 

إثبات الإصدار

 

 
هااااااااام جدا يجب تحميل الباتش حتى لا يتوقف البرنامج عن العمل
JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال

http://jumbofile.net/s2c10ma2pk15

-- -- -- --

تحميل البرنامج
JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال

http://jumbofile.net/xb7hwskqfvom



ارجو ان يحوز البرنامج على اعجابكم

*

----------


## elbramg

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
 لعبة الملوك والاذكياء الشطرنج Grand Master Chess 3 لزيادة الذكاء والتركيز



 InFo

   تحميل لعبة Grand Master Chess 3 – الشطرنج لعبة الملوك والخطط وزيادة الذكاء فاذا كنت من هواة لعبة الشطرنج وتحب التخطيط للمعارك وذو مهارة عالية فى التخطيط فعليك بلعب لعبة الملوك الشطرنج Grand Master Chess 3 حمل اللعبة وزد من نسبة ذكائك وتركيزك وفكر فى خطط جديدة .

 Screen








 هاااااااام جدا يجب تحميل برنامج c++ حتى تعمل اللعبة
 JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال

  http://jumbofile.net/6831l6jjll93

 -- -- -- --

 هاااااااام جدا يجب تحميل برنامج Directx 10 حتى تعمل اللعبة
 JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال

  http://jumbofile.net/r7bnkjvjnfdz

 -- -- -- --

تحميل اللعبة
 JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال

  http://jumbofile.net/ju2q534j6d0n


ارجو ان تنال اللعبة اعجباكم
 
*

----------


## elbramg

*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

متصفح UC Browser



info


 حمل الآن برنامج uc browser للموبايل لتصفح الانترنت بدون انترنت ومشاهدة اليوتيوب بدون تقطيع والتصفح الآمن وبسرعة تصل إلى 500% والبرنامج يعمل على كافة انواع الموبايل الاندرويد والأبل والتابلت وغيرها

*-*-*-*-*-*-*-**-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

Screen

صور من داخل المتصفح







صور لشرح كيفيه تحميل المتصفح واختيار نوع الموبايل







*-*-*-*-*-*-*-**-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

Download


 Direct download From Here

حمل من رابط الشركة الرسمية من هنا
http://goo.gl/FtyjA0

 
*-*-*-*-*-*-*-**-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

*

----------


## رسمى فهمى

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

متصفح Pale Moon 24.2.0 - لتصفح الانترنت واليوتيوب بسرعه 4 ميجا



info

تحميل متصفح Pale Moon 24.2.0 - بال مون لتصفح الانترنت بسرعه عالية , المتصفح المميز والسريع حيث صمم متصفح Pale Moon 24.2.0 بتقنيات مختلفة عن أى متصفح آخر حيث يتفوق على متصفح موزيلا فايرفوكس بسرعة تصفح زائدة تصل إلى 200% , والجدير بالذكر أن متصفح Pale Moon 24.2.0 به نفس امكانيات وخصائص  متصفح موزيلا فايرفوكس , كما انك تستطيع نقل كافة بياناتك من متصفح موزيلا فايرفوكس إلى هذا المتصفح والمزيد من المزايا إكتشفها بنفسك .

*-*-*-*-*-*-*-**-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

اثبات الاصدار



*-*-*-*-*-*-*-**-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

Download

اولا : لتحميل متصفح Pale Moon 24.2.0 نسخة x32

JumboFile _ صاروخى
http://jumbofile.net/2awywxecs0t6



ثانيا : لتحميل المتصفح نسخة للتنصيب X64

JumboFile _ صاروخى
http://jumbofile.net/f28rdmfrrbrk



ثالثا : لتحميل البرنامج نسخة محمولة Portable

JumboFile _ صاروخى
http://jumbofile.net/39gidlgf70ms

*-*-*-*-*-*-*-**-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

*

----------


## elbramg

*

 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
برنامج 3d commandar 2.2 لتحويل صورك الشخصية ثلاثية الابعاد 
صور البرنامج











شرح البرنامج

تحميل برنامج 3D image Commande 2.2 من البرامج السهله في الاستخدام الذي  يحول أي صوره لديك الي صوره ثلاثيه الابعاد ,مع برنامج 3D image Commande  2.2 يمكنك ان تضع علي الصوره التي حولتها الي ثلاثيه الابعاد حقوق ملكيه  وتضيف تعليقاتك علي الصوره كما انك تستطيع ان تضيف مؤثرات علي الصورة من  ألوان أو كلمات و مشاركتها مع اصدقائك كما انه من البرامح الخفيفه علي  الجهاز و برنامج 3D image Commande 2.2 يعمل علي كافة نسخ الويندوز من  ويندوز 7,8 أو XP فلتجرب برنامج 3D image Commande 2.2 فهو يستحق التحميل .


تحميل البرنامج

أولاً لتحميل برنامج AntiArp أهم برامج حماية الانترنت من الانقطاع وحماية الانترنت من الاختراق مهم

جداا


JumboFile – صارووخى

Download Ant Arab rar

– — – –



ثانياً لتحميل برنامج speedy fox لتسريع المتصفحات

JumboFile– صارووخى

Download Speedy Fox Build rar

/SpeedyFox_2.0.5_Build_67.rar.html

 – — – –



ثالثاً تحميل البرنامج

JumboFile– صارووخى


http://jumbofile.net/8od46ztflutz/Im...-2_20.zip.html



*

----------


## رسمى فهمى

*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

برنامج RealPlayer 16.0.3.51 Final لتشغيل الملتيميديا والراديو مع الشرح



info

تحميل برنامج RealPlayer Plus 16.0.3.51 Final الشهير مشغل الملتيميديا من اقدم وافضل واعرق برامج تشغيل الميديا والوسائط المتعددة فهو يحتوى على ميزات كثيرة ويدعم صيغ كثيرة بالاضافة الى انه يمكنك التسجيل من خلاله اى مشهد من اى فيديو يعمل على حاسبك وهى تشبة خاصية تحميل الفيديوهات من برنامج التحميل الشهير الدون لود مانجر بالاضافة الى سهولة التعامل معه ويمكنه التسجيل وقص ودمج الفيديوهات الموجوده لديك بالاضافة الى خاصية الراديو التى يدعمها البرنامج حيث يحتوى على اكثر من 300 محطة اذاعية فى الراديو برنامج يستحق الاقتناء والتجربة برنامج RealPlayer Plus 16.0.3.51 Final بأحدث اصدار والبرنامج معه شرح كل كبيره وصغيره به فبه شرح التنصيب والتفعيل والتحديث وكيفية التقطيع للصوتيات والفيديو والتحويل لاى صيغه تريدها كما ان معه شرح كيفية التحميل من المواقع الاونلاين مثل اليوتيوب حمل البرنامج واكتشف العديد والعديد من المزايا الهامه والرائعه .

*-*-*-*-*-*-*-**-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

Screen



*-*-*-*-*-*-*-**-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

اثبات الاصدار



*-*-*-*-*-*-*-**-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

Download

اولا : لتحميل شرح كيفيه التسطيب وتحديث البرنامج

JumboFile _ صاروخى
http://jumbofile.net/l8el4lx5oaji


ثانيا : لتحميل شرح كيفية تقطيع الفيديو والصوت وتحويل الصيغ وتحميل الملفات من المواقع الاونلاين

JumboFile _ صاروخى
http://jumbofile.net/6xu18lincka6


ثالثا : تحميل برنامج RealPlayer 16.0.3.51 Final

JumboFile _ صاروخى
http://jumbofile.net/ozmwpi2071jt

*-*-*-*-*-*-*-**-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

المصدر : realplayer / تحميل برنامج ريل بلير

*

----------


## elbramg

*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

متصفح UC Browser



info


 حمل الآن برنامج uc browser للموبايل لتصفح الانترنت بدون انترنت ومشاهدة اليوتيوب بدون تقطيع والتصفح الآمن وبسرعة تصل إلى 500% والبرنامج يعمل على كافة انواع الموبايل الاندرويد والأبل والتابلت وغيرها

*-*-*-*-*-*-*-**-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

Screen

صور من داخل المتصفح







صور لشرح كيفيه تحميل المتصفح واختيار نوع الموبايل







*-*-*-*-*-*-*-**-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

Download


 Direct download From Here

حمل من رابط الشركة الرسمية من هنا
http://goo.gl/FtyjA0

 
*-*-*-*-*-*-*-**-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

*

----------


## elbramg

*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

متصفح UC Browser



info


 حمل الآن برنامج uc browser للموبايل لتصفح الانترنت بدون انترنت ومشاهدة اليوتيوب بدون تقطيع والتصفح الآمن وبسرعة تصل إلى 500% والبرنامج يعمل على كافة انواع الموبايل الاندرويد والأبل والتابلت وغيرها

*-*-*-*-*-*-*-**-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

Screen

صور من داخل المتصفح







صور لشرح كيفيه تحميل المتصفح واختيار نوع الموبايل







*-*-*-*-*-*-*-**-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

Download


 Direct download From Here

حمل من رابط الشركة الرسمية من هنا
http://goo.gl/FtyjA0

 
*-*-*-*-*-*-*-**-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

*

----------


## elbramg

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ادخل الشات والعاب اونلاين وفلاش بسرعة ودون مشاكل مع Java 8.0 Build 118





InFo


 تحميل برنامج Java Runtime Environment 8.0  Build 118 بأخر اصدار فور صدورة من الشركة المنتجة له والبرنامج غنى عن  التعريف ومهم جدا لاى جهاز فيستخدم هذا البرنامج الرائع فى تطبيقات الويب  وغرف الشات كما يستخدم برنامج Java Runtime Environment 8.0 Build 118 فى  الالعاب الاون لاين وايضا العاب الفلاش ويستخدم هذا البرنامج لتسريع هذه  الالعاب كما ان معظم المواقع التى تحتوى على تطبيقات الجافا تتطلب وجود هذا  البرنامج ومن يستخدم النت يعرفه جيدا.


 اولاً : تحميل البرنامج x32
JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال

http://jumbofile.net/l99tqf70fp5a


-- -- -- --


ثانياً : تحميل البرنامج x64
JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال

http://jumbofile.net/v3gw85ana921


ارجو ان ينال البرنامج اعجابكم
*

----------


## رسمى فهمى

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

برنامج ChrisTV Online 9.60 – لمشاهدة القنوات المشفره مجانا مع التفعيل



info

تحميل برنامج ChrisTV Online 9.60 – لمشاهدة آلاف قنوات الدش مع التفعيل فتستطيع التمتع بمشاهدة قنوات الدش وتمتع بالمباريات والافلام الحصريه مع برنامج ChrisTV Online Premium 9.60 شاهد أكثر من 4000 قناة باعلى جودة مع شرح وافى لخصائصة ومميزاته مع هذا البرنامج الخرافى تستطيع مشاهدة باقة كبيرة جداً من القنوات المفتوحة وتشاهد من خلالها القنوات الرياضية والاخبارية والجزيرة والعربية والأهم ان ذلك البرنامج يمكن من خلاله تسجيل المسلسلات والمباريات كفيديو وكملفات صوتية أيضاً وهو تقنية جديدة فى عالم الفضائيات يمكنك ان تشاهد من خلاله الكثير من القنوات شاهد الدورى الاسبانى والانجليزى شاهد مباريات كاس العالم شاهد مباريات الدوري البرازيلي والدوري التركي والدوري الايطالي والدوري السعودي والدوري القطري والدوري الاماراتي واليمني والمصري شاهد افلام عربي وأجنبية شاهد مسرحيات شاهد مسلسلات عربية وانجليزية كل ما تتمناه تجده بهذا البرنامج الاسطورى لن تحتاج الى ريسيفر ولا برامج فك شفرات ولا كروت ستالايت كل ما تحتاجة هو انترنت متوسط السرعه حتى تتمكن من المشاهدة بوضوح برنامج ChrisTV Online Premium 9.60 لمشاهدة التلفزيون ومشاهدة المباريات والمسلسلات وحفظها كفيديو في الكمبيوتر وكملفات صوت ايضاً

الجديد بالاصدار

    Added 24 new TV channels from Egypt, UK, France, Germany.
    Added 100+ Arabic TV channels from Egypt, United Arab Emirates, Oman, Syria, Sudan, Qatar, Yemen, Kuwait, Iran, Iraq, Bahrain, Tunisia, Saudi Arabia, Lebanon, Jordan.
    Expat Internet Browser – gain access to entertainment websites like Hulu, Netflix, BBC iPlayer, ITV Player while abroad.
    Fixed video streams loading.

*-*-*-*-*-*-*-**-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

Screen



*-*-*-*-*-*-*-**-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

اثبات الاصدار



*-*-*-*-*-*-*-**-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

Download

اولا : يجب تحميل السيريال حتى لايتوقف البرنامج عن العمل

JumboFile _ صاروخى
http://jumbofile.net/t0niesysmlvm



ثانيا : يجب تحميل اضافة Veetle لتشغيل القنوات العالية الجودة HD

JumboFile _ صاروخى
http://jumbofile.net/v9y5agd91qs6



ثالثا : تحميل برنامج chrisTV 9.60

JumboFile _ صاروخى
http://jumbofile.net/5wmqpl4zyfif


البرنامج يعمل بكفائة وتمت تجربته بنجاح


*-*-*-*-*-*-*-**-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

*

----------


## elbramg

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
 اعرف اخر اخبار وفيديوهات كرة القدم وكأس العالم 2014 مع FIFA للكمبيوتر والاندرويد



 InFo

   تطبيق FIFA – فيفا لمعرفة اخبار وفيديوهات كرة القدم وكأس العالم 2014 فهذا التطبيق الرائع للاندرويد يمكنك من مشاهدة احدث الاخبار الخاصة بكرة القدم ويقدم لك صور وفيديوهات واخبار حصرية لنجوم كرة القدم كما ان تطبيق FIFA سوف يأتى لكم باخبار وجداول مباريات كأس العالم 2014 ونتائج المباريات ايضا وكل ذلك سيأتيك على موبايلك مجانا ودون اى عناء والتطبيق يمكن تشغيله على الكمبيوتر ايضا مع برنامج Bluestacks الشهير لتشغيل تطبيقات الاندرويد من برامج والعاب على الكمبيوتر حمل التطبيق واستمتع باخر الاخبار العالمية لكرة القدم .
 
 Screen







هاااااام جدا يجب تحميل هذه البرامج حتى يعمل برنامج Bluestacks
 JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال

http://jumbofile.net/ykpr4qmsjnm2

-- -- -- --

تحميل برنامج Bluestacks – بلوستاكس لتشغيل تطبيقات الاندرويد على الكمبيوتر
 JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال

  http://jumbofile.net/pbvv36pyhryj

 -- -- -- --

لتحميل برنامج FIFA
 JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال

  http://jumbofile.net/xng6qv2rc1he

ارجو ان ينال البرنامج رضاكم
 
*

----------


## elbramg

*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

متصفح UC Browser



info


 حمل الآن برنامج uc browser للموبايل لتصفح الانترنت بدون انترنت ومشاهدة اليوتيوب بدون تقطيع والتصفح الآمن وبسرعة تصل إلى 500% والبرنامج يعمل على كافة انواع الموبايل الاندرويد والأبل والتابلت وغيرها

*-*-*-*-*-*-*-**-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

Screen

صور من داخل المتصفح







صور لشرح كيفيه تحميل المتصفح واختيار نوع الموبايل







*-*-*-*-*-*-*-**-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

Download


 Direct download From Here

حمل من رابط الشركة الرسمية من هنا
http://goo.gl/FtyjA0

 
*-*-*-*-*-*-*-**-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

*

----------


## هشام احمدموسى

*مشغل الفلاش Flash Player
*

----------


## هشام احمدموسى

*مشغل الفلاش flash player
*

----------


## elbramg

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخترق الوايرلس وامن جهازك وشبكتك وفك الرموز السرية مع Cain & Abel 4.9.48





InFo

 برنامج Cain & Abel 4.9.48 لمعرفة باسوورد الوايرليس مع الشرح ان هذ البرنامج عملاق فى مجال معرفة باسووردات الوايرليس فهو يتعامل مع كلمات السر لشركة مايكروسوفت ويكسر كلمات السر ويقوم بتسجيل محادثات ال VoIp كما ان برنامج Cain & Abel 4.9.48 يقوم بترجمة كلمات السر التى على شكل نجوم او اى رمز اخر ويمكنك ان تعرف ما هى بالضبط ويكتشف كلمات السر الموجوده بحاسبك كلها وبه ميزه هامه جدا وهى انه يمكنه ان يغطى بعض نقاط الامان فى حاسبك ووظيفته الاساسيه هى انه يحمى كلمات السر وارقام بطاقات الائتمان من السرقه وهو مفيد جدا لرجال الاعمال واصحاب الشبكات لانه برنامج امن جدا ويحافظ على خصوصيتك ويقوم باكتشاف الثغرات فى حاسبك ويقوم بسدها وبرنامج Cain & Abel 4.9.48 متوافق مع جميع اصدارات ويندوز ومفيد جدا لانك اذا كنت صاحب شبكه فيمكنك ان تعرف ماذا يحدث على اجهزة من معك بالشبكه من مكالمات او مواقع اوكلمات المرور الخاصه بهم والمحادثات التى يجرونها كما انك تستطيع ان تحمى نفسك لان البرنامج العملاق يسد كل الثغرات فى نظامك.

Screen


 

إثبات الإصدار


 

 
هااااااااام جدا يجب تحميل شرح البرنامج حتى تستطيع التعامل معه
JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال

http://jumbofile.net/smzxjedzhu9p


-- -- -- --

تحميل البرنامج
JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال

http://jumbofile.net/nx96699ilt3p


 -- -- -- --

تحميل البرنامج نسخة محمولة - Portable
JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال

http://jumbofile.net/8czc7tmp5sz6 


ارجو ان يحوز البرنامج على اعجابكم

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*الف شكر يا غالي ع الموضوع الرائع
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*م بيعمل علي الجوال تبعي
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*برنامج رائع جدا وجميل
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*الف شكر يا حبيب
                        	*

----------


## elbramg

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
 انقل ملفاتك ولو كانت 10 جيجا بسرعة خاطفة للاندرويد مع SuperBeam Pro v3.0.1



 InFo

   برنامج SuperBeam Pro v3.0.1 لنقل الملفات الكبيرة بسرعة للاندرويد فاذا كنت تريد نقل ملف كبير 1 جيجا مثلا من موبايل لاخر بهم نظام اندرويد وتعرف ان البلوتوث سيستغرق وقتاً طويل للنقل وتريد ان تنقل الملف الكبير بسرعة كبيرة فعليك ببرنامج SuperBeam Pro v3.0.1 الرائع والمتميز والذى يقوم بنقل الملفات الكبيرة بين  انظمة الاندرويد عن طريق الواى فاى فى وقت قياسى فمثلا ال 1 جيجا تنقل فى اقل من 4 دقائق وعن تجربة وهناك مفاجأة اخرى هى انك تستطيع ان تنقل الملفات الى الكمبيوتر عن طريق البرنامج فهناك نسخة لاجهزة الكمبيوتر بجميع الانظمة فهو يعمل على ويندوز xp , vista , 7 , 8 ويعمل على نظام ال mac ايضاً حمل البرنامج واستمتع بنقل الملفات ايا كان حجمها وبسرعة عالية .
 
 Screen









تحميل البرنامج للاندرويد
 JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال

http://jumbofile.net/elgp533x2nad

-- -- -- --

تحميل البرنامج لجميع انظمة ويندوز ليعمل على الكمبيوتر
 JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال

  http://jumbofile.net/yglepmthmz5q

 -- -- -- --

تحميل البرنامج لنظام الماك ليعمل على الكمبيوتر
 JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال

  http://jumbofile.net/c0aq9dmrma8m

ارجو ان ينال البرنامج رضاكم
 
*

----------


## elbramg

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ادخل الشات والعاب اونلاين وفلاش بسرعة ودون مشاكل مع Java 8.0 Build 118





InFo


 تحميل برنامج Java Runtime Environment 8.0  Build 118 بأخر اصدار فور صدورة من الشركة المنتجة له والبرنامج غنى عن  التعريف ومهم جدا لاى جهاز فيستخدم هذا البرنامج الرائع فى تطبيقات الويب  وغرف الشات كما يستخدم برنامج Java Runtime Environment 8.0 Build 118 فى  الالعاب الاون لاين وايضا العاب الفلاش ويستخدم هذا البرنامج لتسريع هذه  الالعاب كما ان معظم المواقع التى تحتوى على تطبيقات الجافا تتطلب وجود هذا  البرنامج ومن يستخدم النت يعرفه جيدا.


 اولاً : تحميل البرنامج x32
JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال

http://jumbofile.net/l99tqf70fp5a


-- -- -- --


ثانياً : تحميل البرنامج x64
JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال

http://jumbofile.net/v3gw85ana921


المصدر :- Java - جافا

ارجو ان ينال البرنامج اعجابكم
*

----------


## elbramg

*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

متصفح UC Browser



info


 حمل الآن برنامج uc browser للموبايل لتصفح الانترنت بدون انترنت ومشاهدة اليوتيوب بدون تقطيع والتصفح الآمن وبسرعة تصل إلى 500% والبرنامج يعمل على كافة انواع الموبايل الاندرويد والأبل والتابلت وغيرها

*-*-*-*-*-*-*-**-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

Screen

صور من داخل المتصفح







صور لشرح كيفيه تحميل المتصفح واختيار نوع الموبايل







*-*-*-*-*-*-*-**-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

Download


 Direct download From Here

حمل من رابط الشركة الرسمية من هنا
http://goo.gl/FtyjA0

 
*-*-*-*-*-*-*-**-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

*

----------


## elbramg

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
المتصفح الافضل والأئمن باكثر من لغة فايرفوكس Mozilla Firefox 26.0 Final



InFo

 تحميل متصفح موزيلا فايرفوكس Mozilla FireFox 26.0 Final احدث إصدار , متصفح  موزيلا فايرفوكس Mozilla FireFox 26.0 Final غني عن التعريف فهو من اشهر واجمل المتصفحات وهو المنافس المعروف لمتصفح انترنت اكسبلورر , حيث يتميز متصفح  موزيلا فايرفوكس Mozilla FireFox 26.0 Final بالسرعة الرهيبة في التصفح , كما يتميز بمنع النوافذ المنبثقة المزجعة عن الظهور , كما يدعم متصفح  موزيلا فايرفوكس احدث اخبار RSS وتنظيم المواقع المفتوحة في شكل مميز وهو شكل التابز , ومن اهم المزايا هى انك تستطيع تغيير شكل متصفحك للثيم المناسب وشكل مبهر يناسبك , وتم وضع البرنامج بثلاث لغات انجليزية وعربية .

Screen

 
إثبات الإصدار

 



 اولاً : هاااااام جدا يجب تحميل اداة تسريع الفايرفوكس ليعمل معك اسرع حتى 500%
JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال

http://jumbofile.net/zzqsbuvk2t1z

-- -- -- --

ثانياً : لتحميل البرنامج باللغة العربية
JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال

http://jumbofile.net/i5pzuur93v5s

-- -- -- --

ثالثاً : لتحميل البرنامج باللغة الانجليزية
JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال

http://jumbofile.net/urft5d513j34

-- -- -- --

ثالثاً : لتحميل البرنامج باللغة الفرنسية
JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال

http://jumbofile.net/j318jdyzuzm2


ارجو ان ينال البرنامج اعجابكم

*

----------


## elbramg

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
 لعبة المغامرة والاثارة الافضل تيمبل رن باحدث اصدار Temple Run Oz للاندرويد وللكمبيوتر



 InFo

   تحميل لعبة Temple Run Oz - تيمبل رن أوز الجديدة للاندرويد والكمبيوتر اهرب من الوحش فى ارض جديده فى ارض أوز السحرية الشهيرة المرتبطة بفيلم ساحر أوز الشهير مخصصة للاندرويد الآن متاحه للكمبيوتر وتستطيع لعبها بشكل سهل وكامل على الكمبيوتر حيث ان هناك برنامج يدعى Bluestacks يشغل تطبيقات الاندرويد على الكمبيوتر وتدور فكرة لعبة حول انك تجرى وتهرب من الوحش كى لا يمسكك لانه اذا امسك بك سيقتلك واللعبه بها مناظر جديده واشكال ومناطق رهيبه لتجرى بها جرب لعبة Temple Run Oz ولن تندم .
 
 Screen






هاااااام جدا يجب تحميل هذه البرامج حتى يعمل برنامج Bluestacks
 JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال

http://jumbofile.net/ykpr4qmsjnm2

-- -- -- --

تحميل برنامج Bluestacks – بلوستاكس لتشغيل تطبيقات الاندرويد على الكمبيوتر
 JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال

  http://jumbofile.net/pbvv36pyhryj

 -- -- -- --

لتحميل لعبة Temple Run Oz
 JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال

  http://jumbofile.net/0cwcxz18ng5b

ارجو ان ينال البرنامج رضاكم
 
*

----------

